# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Oven Cabinets

## robbo3

Hello All, 
We are currently in the process of planning our kitchen that will go into our extension that is slowly but surely coming along.  
We are, like many others, doing things on a budget and we are planning on flat pack cabinets that my Husband and FIL will put together, with me (owner builder) as supervisor  :Redface: . 
When looking around online for ovens I am becoming a little worried over getting the cabinet size right........the cabinet we can get with the flat pack company has an oven compartment of: 
Variable W, 600 H and 557 D. This is for a wall oven. 
Many of the ovens I am seeing require more depth than that or talk about flush/proud, which I am assuming means sitting out from the cabinet or nestled inside it? 
Can anyone here shine a little light on what I may need to do or look for?  
Thanks, 
Hayley.

----------


## Black Cat

No idea about most of the issue as I am having a floor-standing oven so just leaving a gap in between the units, but ... flush means that the front of the oven is inline with the front of the cabinets. Proud means it is projecting forward from the line of the cabinets. Personally, since I hate housework, I would be aiming for a flush finish so you don't get those greasy fur balls accumulating on top of the projecting bit ...

----------


## peter321

I think firstly you would need to know which oven you are going to use, then get the flatpack to suit. The depth is also governed by the benchtop depth if going under the benchtop or if your oven cabinet is to be the same as adjacent benchtops.   
Usually a flush mount oven will have an edge that mounts on the outside of the actual cabinet and the side panels, adjacent doors, etc  stick out further which make the oven flush.
My oven unit is a full height, bottom has drawers, middle is oven and top is cupboards - its a shell that holds these, the top doors, oven and bottom drawer fronts all stick out from this shell and are made flush by the gloss end panels on each side that join the benchtop and fridge hole.  Same way the end panels / doors on overhead cabinets work.
Sounds odd that the cabinets have variable width?  Normally its 600mm W and variable height.
The 600mm wide is the outside of the cabinet which also would be the width of the oven face, the back part of the oven is narrower.
Hope this helps....

----------


## arms

> Hello All, 
> We are currently in the process of planning our kitchen that will go into our extension that is slowly but surely coming along.  
> We are, like many others, doing things on a budget and we are planning on flat pack cabinets that my Husband and FIL will put together, with me (owner builder) as supervisor . 
> When looking around online for ovens I am becoming a little worried over getting the cabinet size right........the cabinet we can get with the flat pack company has an oven compartment of: 
> Variable W, 600 H and 557 D. This is for a wall oven. 
> Many of the ovens I am seeing require more depth than that or talk about flush/proud, which I am assuming means sitting out from the cabinet or nestled inside it? 
> Can anyone here shine a little light on what I may need to do or look for?  
> Thanks, 
> Hayley.

  the sizes you have mentioned mean that the wall ovens face will be level with any base cabinets beside the tower ,so with this in mind you will have to be careful about which oven you choose ,as a general guide ,if the oven can be fitted as an under bench oven then there wont be a problem with being fitted as a wall oven with a flush mount ,and just as a side note most fascias on ovens are 20mm thick so when fitted they will be sticking out about 4 mm from the surrounding joinery

----------


## Cecile

depending on who's going to do the majority of the cooking, i would suggest choosing your oven first and make sure it has the functions that you need.  then, depending on the oven specs you'll know which cabinet you will need to use.

----------


## robbo3

Thank you all for your help. 
I think my brain was going into meltdown mode. 
I have found some ovens suitable to fit in the depth we have to work with, now to pick which one to buy. I have never bought an oven before, our current one died 2 months ago after giving us 10 years of use and probably the previous owners 5-10yrs before that. 
I am assuming, seems the oven compartment is fixed in height, that we will have to install the oven and then buy a door/filler piece to cover the excess........I might enquire at the kitchen company if they will alter the height of the oven section. 
The cabinet has 2 drawers, oven compartment, microwave compartment, doors (from ground up). 
The company specialises in standard cabinets only differing in width....any other changes cost $$$.

----------


## Doc0055

To hold all of these cupboards together, there should be a full height gable on each side. Each component is screwed to the gables to form a single unit. These gables should be a little over 600 deep to sit a little prowd of the ajoining benchtop. So there is your extra depth for your oven. 
Cheers Scott

----------

